# Update your details



## Bennymiata (Dec 30, 2015)

With 2016 soon upon us, don't forget to update your copyright year on your phone.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 30, 2015)

How does that help?


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 30, 2015)

I meant to say camera, not phone.
You'll need to change your copyright year on your camera, otherwise the shots you take next year will show 2015, instead of 2016.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2015)

My camera is smart enough to keep track of the date in EXIF. Copyright year only applies to those that manually entered the year in the copyright field. Let the camera enter the year and you do not need a change.


----------

